# New baby budgie. Possible Cere Issue?



## tokiodreamy (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello!

I recently brought home a new baby budgie who is thought to be between 6-12months. My previous budgie passed after 12 years, so I haven't dealt with a new baby since. 

I noticed there was some darker brown coloration near the center of the cere. I just want to make sure it's natural since they're so young. Because if it's concerning I'll take them to the vet ASAP. Only other things I've been able to notice is that they're constantly closing their eyes like they're tired but they're not in a sleeping position.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated! I'm just a worried new mama who hasn't had a baby budgie in 12 years!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Stacey --

Your little girl is coming into breeding condition at this time which is why her cere is turning brown. 
This is normal and nothing to be concerned about.

Her cere will become very brown and crusty during the time she is in condition and then will go back to the normal whitish-tan coloration when she comes out of condition.

Best wishes with your cute little girl -- what have you named her?*


----------



## BooksBudgies (Jul 14, 2015)

Congratulations on your little girl! She's absolutely gorgeous. As FaeryBee said, she's simply coming into breeding condition. Were you able to find a name ****ing for such a pretty girl as herself?  I look forward to seeing more of her around the forums!


----------



## tokiodreamy (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Deborah and Katie!

Thank you for replying! I'm glad to hear that this is normal! My prior female passed years ago and she had ovarian cancer, so her cere (from what I remember) was never really normal, so I don't technically have an past experience to compare to for a female.

I decided a few days ago to name my new baby girl Yuki (You-Key). It means "Snow" in Japanese. I wanted to give her a prettier/more elegant name since her markings are quite different from the standard ones. Thank you for the wishes! I can't wait to start taming her!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yuki is a lovely name for your beautiful little girl.

Since it's been a long time since you had a very young budgie, please remember to let Yukie settle into her new environment before starting to work with her. 

To build your budgie's trust, sit by her cage and read, talk or sing quietly to her for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. 
After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to her so she'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt her.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch her. 
Let her get used to the idea that the hand is now in her safe place and not harming her.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. 
If she becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until she calms down. 
When she's comfortable with your hand near her, you can offer her a bit of millet or a few seeds. 
In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to her whenever you interact with her.

Have fun and enjoy the journey!*


----------



## tokiodreamy (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you so much for the refresh! I've been doing a lot of research and watching a lot of videos to hopefully jog my memory as well as possibly learning something new!
She's been pretty brave! She doesn't mind me putting my hands into the cage to change her food and she doesn't mind having new things added or her cage slightly rearranged. She'll even clean her feathers while I'm next to the cage.
The only thing I noticed this morning was she was opening her beak fully and slightly sticking out her tongue. I wasn't sure if that was territorial behavior so I backed away and let her be.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Stacey,
It sounds as though you are doing great so far! :thumbsup:
Learning to reach each individual budgie's body language is such a big part of working with them in taming and bonding.
You are definitely off to a really good start with her!*


----------

